# Need new tractor



## cowboylo99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Need new tractor any reconmedations


----------



## g-dog (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you want high quality or just a tractor that will get the job done


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

And what is the job that it is going to be doing?

Does it have to be new, or second hand?

What is/was the tractor you already have/had?

Does it need to be 4wd, or can it be 2wd?

What is your budget?

And any other info that you feel would help us with suggestions for you.

Cheers


----------

